# FreeBSD Ports Tree



## Niatross (Mar 19, 2014)

What versions of FreeBSD does the current ports tree support? Is there a simple way to find this information?

I'm always hesitant to update my ports tree when I don't even know if it supports the FreeBSD version that I have installed.

Example: If I have four -RELEASE versions of FreeBSD  (ex: 9.0, 9.1, 9.2 and 10.0)................are all four of these versions currently supported by the current ports tree?

Does it really just come down to EOL versions? Are they the only versions of FreeBSD that are not supported by the current ports tree?

I don't like compiling errors. This is the main reason why I want to make sure that the FreeBSD version that I am running is compatible with the current ports tree.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2014)

Niatross said:
			
		

> What versions of FreeBSD does the current ports tree support? Is there a simple way to find this information?


All supported versions are mentioned here: http://www.freebsd.org/security/index.html#sup



> Example: If I have four -RELEASE versions of FreeBSD  (ex: 9.0, 9.1, 9.2 and 10.0)................are all four of these versions currently supported by the current ports tree?


Support for 9.0 ended in March 2013. http://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html



> Does it really just come down to EOL versions? Are they the only versions of FreeBSD that are not supported by the current ports tree?


Yes.


----------

